# Race in Waldorf, Maryland!



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

************************************************** **************
Racers, the 3rd Annual San Juan International Grand Prix will take place next Saturday August 14th in Waldorf, MD. HO Slotcar Racers will gather to test their skills against some of the fiercest competition in the east coast.

The race will feature VHORS T-Jets, Capital Racing League(CRL)Hardbody magnet cars and UFHORA rules Super Stock racing for the day. 

August 14th schedule of events: 
8:00am - Garage Opens 
10:15am - T-Jet Tech
11:00am - VHORS T-Jet Race (2 minute round robin qualifing and 3 minute mains) 
3:00pm - CRL JL IROC Body race (.30 seconds qualifying and 5 minute mains)
7:00pm - Super Stock, Sports Car Lexan Body (2 minute round robin and 4 minute mains)
Food & refreshements provided througout the day.

Link to race flyer: http://sky.prohosting.com/horacer/beachracers/sj3.html


----------

